# T/c and Model 97d Rifle



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

E. Arthur Brown Company------check it out---single shot lovers--- My new 7x30 barrel has arrived---www.eabco.com-- I'm going to load Barns 120 or 110 tsx for Deer-SB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Linky no worky...

Is that an encore barrel? Rifle or pistol ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Is that a 7x30 Waters? If so, Don isn't that a shortbarrel designed cartridge?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*EBBS It is a waters---made for the model 94 win lever but a dandy in the t/c I have a 23" semi bull----so I can shoot pointed bullets--I also have a 14'' barrel for hand gun use---E.Arthur Brown web site is --His model 97a is a small rolling Block---www.eabco.com . should work Don I was On there tonight----SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SB is correct ebbs the 7-30 was developed to compete with the 30-30. It outperforms it but not enough to warrant buying a new gun for most of America. Not to mention the lack of flat point bullets. It is just a 30-30 case necked down to 7mm and fireformed no special dies needed. I always fireformed mine with 7gr of unique and then fill the case with cornmeal. I like to use paraffin to seal it but others have used cotton. I feel as though the paraffin seals the case and lets pressure build a bit more than cotton. I can't remember the gentlemans name that told me to do it that way but I remember the story that he told me about working with Ken Waters on some early development for the cartridge.


----------

